

Stallman's RSS feed is a great way to keep up on world politics - seanp2k2
http://stallman.org/rss/rss.xml

======
seanp2k2
It's biased just like any other news source, but I really appreciate how he
keeps the TL;DR summaries very short and concise. It's one of the things on my
short "daily reading list" that helps me stay on top of everything.

~~~
zotz
My comment is no reflection on you, but something I really dislike about
modern politics is that someone's honest and learned opinion has been reduced
to "bias". The cult of objectivity, in politics and journalism, has been one
of the engines that has brought us all down the sorry road we find ourselves
on now. We need more opinion, not more objectivity.

I also like RMS's summaries. He's tipped me to some stories I never would have
seen otherwise.

------
deskglass
It's an awesome feed. Stallman's analysis is pretty different from typical
commentators.

"The pesticide atrazine interferes with reproduction of fish, frogs, and
mammals including humans. Reducing human births is a benefit, but I doubt it
is sufficient to outweigh the damage. "
[http://www.stallman.org/archives/2011-sep-
dec.html#1_Decembe...](http://www.stallman.org/archives/2011-sep-
dec.html#1_December_2011_%28Pesticide%29)

